# dark plum hair dye



## sarrahm (Jun 9, 2013)

I am desperately looking for a hair dye that will give me a dark plum hair color. If anyone can point me in the right direction I would be very grateful. I am pretty adept at mixing color so a "dye recipe" will work too. Thanks! Sarrah


----------



## colorfuldez (Jun 9, 2013)

are you looing for a full on plum purple or just a hint of it on your hair?


----------



## sarrahm (Jun 10, 2013)

I am looking for a blackish plum color, not a manic panic style color but enough of it that it shows up indoors.


----------



## NordicBeauty (Jun 12, 2013)

Mahogany red by Loreal is a dark red-purple, and looks lovely when it fades aswell! If I'm not mistaking it's the "exact" same as Cheryl Cole's red hair was at one point. Good luck!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sarrahm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am looking for a blackish plum color, not a manic panic style color but enough of it that it shows up indoors.


 I use Garnier Olia Darkest Violet (3.16) and I love it! Here is a pic just after dying:





I'm at the 8 week mark now and due for a touch up. It has faded to a beautiful shade of burgundy.


----------

